# Alle nominierten Kandidaten für das Brett-Spiel des Jahres 2011 [Anzeige]



## PCGH-Redaktion (3. Juli 2011)

*Alle nominierten Kandidaten für das Brett-Spiel des Jahres 2011 [Anzeige]*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu Alle nominierten Kandidaten für das Brett-Spiel des Jahres 2011 [Anzeige] gefragt. 

Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der  Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: Alle nominierten Kandidaten für das Brett-Spiel des Jahres 2011 [Anzeige]


----------



## BikeRider (3. Juli 2011)

*Alle nominierten Kandidaten für das Brett-Spiel des Jahres 2011 [Anzeige]*

Lang ist es her, dsss ich mir ein Brettspiel gekauft habe.
Spiel des Lebens war es glaub ich, als es damals grad erschien.
Ich spiele heute noch Monopoly (Noch mit D-Mark Spielgeldscheine)
 Gehe in das Gefängnis, begebe dich direkt dorthin.
Gehe nicht übers LOS, ziehe nicht 4000 DM ein.


----------



## Papa (3. Juli 2011)

*AW: Alle nominierten Kandidaten für das Brett-Spiel des Jahres 2011 [Anzeige]*

Mein letztes Spiel war, Die Siedler von Catan. Das waren noch schöne Zeiten.


----------



## das_wesen (3. Juli 2011)

*AW: Alle nominierten Kandidaten für das Brett-Spiel des Jahres 2011 [Anzeige]*

Obwohl auch jetzt noch ne Runde Mensch ärgere dich nicht mit Familie oder Freunden gut geht.


----------

